# Anyone's dog eat the teeth of a zipper or something like it?



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

Roxie had some red material in her poop a few days ago. I realized she had been chewing on an old sweatshirt that I sometimes toss on the bed. Today I found a section of zipper. When I picked up the sweatshirt I realized she had chewed quite a bit of the zipper off. Who knows how long she has been doing this, or how long it took her to chew about 6 inches on either side. I always worry about plastic bags and such, but I never imagined she would do this. She is not a big chewer (like some dogs chew furniture etc), although she chews all her little stuffed toys and pulls out the stuffing, and the squeakers. I am always removing them when I see she has broke through.

I just don't know what to do now. She seems fine, and I don't know how long it has taken her to do this. Will it all pass. I guess dogs digestive systems must be a little tough, they ingest the strangest thing. Who would have known. I imagine if she were bigger I would worry less. then she would have eaten the whole sweatshirt! Does anyone know what the vet would do? Take an Xray I guess? That is what I get for being lazy and leaving my stuff around!!

Thanks Barb!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Here's a recent thread about a Malt that ate a sock and threw the whole thing up a few days later... 

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=24099

I hope all will be well....


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

I remember the sock, but I didn't know he threw it up!!!. You have an amazing memory for these things.
I think the zipper has been going on for a while ( it would be in pieces) and she would be able to poop it out. I just wouldn't want it to do anything internally. It is upsetting to see that much missing.

Thanks 
Barb & Roxie


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Roxie sounds just like Koko, he would eat the bottom out of a rag doll if I didn't watch him constantly. I would keep an eye on her and watch what comes through. If she seems a bit off I would have her checked by your vet just to be on the safe side, but if she is eating and drinking normally I would just keep watching and waiting for the zipper to pass through or come up.
I sure hope it all works out ok for Roxie


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

If my husband leaves a shirt on the bedroom chair, you can be sure that Alex will chew off the buttons. But he does not swallow them, he spits them out.


----------

